# Vi Control Annual Spring Fundraiser



## Frederick Russ (May 17, 2013)

*THANK YOU*
I am honored to be among this great community of composers. We appreciate all of our member composers who have made VI Control what it is today. You are the foundation of this community and I thank you all. 

In 2004, I had a vision for serving my creative colleague composers by forming a safe haven for supportive exchanges, creative inspirations and growth. Because of you, VI Control has thrived to date. Thank you so much for your support and for holding the shared vision for VI Control since its inception. 

*DONOR BENEFITS - COOL SAMPLE LIBRARY GIVEAWAYS*
Fundraising begins today, May 17 and is open until May 31, 2013. Your donation of $50 or more will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries. Drawings begin June 1 once fundraising is complete and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! (Newest entries asterisked). These include: 

*Heavyocity Damage
Heavyocity Aeon Collection
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere
* 8DIO Adagio Strings Bundle
* 8DIO EDM Trap (upcoming release)
* 8DIO Dubstep
AudioBro LASS Lite
AudioBro LASS First Chair
* Dream Audio Tools Bundle: (Indie Fingers One, Indie Fingers two and Repetitive Bass)
* SampleOddity Bundle (including Thrash DI, Monster Cookie Tins, Weird Ambient Stuff, and Epic Laundry)
* Audiowiesel Hammered Acoustic Guitar
* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir
* StudioWeapon UnderScore
* Virharmonic Voices of Prague
* Realitone Realivox The Ladies
Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0
Artvista Virtual Grand Piano 2
Artivista Back Beat Bass
Artvista Cool Vibes
Artvista Malmsjö Acoustic Grand
*Impact Soundworks Juggernaut
*UniversalSampling Euphoria
*SampleTekk TBO Piano
Soniccouture Grand Marimba
Soniccouture Konkrete 3
Soniccouture Conservatoire Collection
Soniccouture Glass Works
Soniccouture Xtended Piano
*Embertone Donation Only Solo Legato Viola
The Unfinished Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere*

We believe that VI is a valuable and essential resource. You have made this forum what it is today and I trust you are invested in its longevity. Please support the forum with your generous donation today. 

Thank you again for all you do to help ensure VI is the best composer site anywhere! 





*TRUE STORY*
VI Control is a great resource for composers. Ron James knew many years ago that he wanted to compose using samplers and virtual instruments. Being in a different industry, he immersed himself in self-study and learned from many composers and midi mockup artists here at VI. His hard work paid off when he began successfully placing cues with Etoll Productions and eventually wrote several cues for Immediate Music, the premier music library, and recently had two of his pieces recorded and performed by the LSO.

*GROWING A VISION*
VI Control grew from the idea that it was possible to encourage development of this industry by creating a uniquely safe environment to nurture composer talent. From the beginning, I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards; only supplementing our financial needs with my personal resources and fundraising. It was a bold vision and thus far, we are just making ends meet. But we are just getting by. 

I am moved to help build an even bolder vision to serve our community with broader services. It is my intention to upgrade VI Control by years end to enhance technical offerings, security and participant benefits. My vision will improve collaboration, educational opportunities and even allow VI Control to give back to the world. 

*IMMEDIATE NEEDS*
Before we step into broader offerings, we need to keep this forum functioning and to do so, I need your help. Your donation is an investment in our community that helps us maintain the standards for which we have come to be known, ensures site security and allows the creative flow to continue for all concerned. 

Every dollar you give goes toward running VI Control. 

*KEEP VI ALIVE – DONATE TODAY*
Your donation allows VI Control to continue. Please choose to click on the easy pay option below to add your contribution now. With your help, we can keep this vision alive, support our creative community and build an even better forum by years end. 





*Thanks to Sample Library Donors*
I want to take a moment here to give a shout out of thanks to Neil, Dave, Ari and George at Heavyocity for their generous donation of a copy of DAMAGE and AEON collection for this giveaway. Thanks also goes out to Hendrik Schwarzer of Orchestral Tools for his donation of Berlin Woodwinds and Symphonic Sphere. Thank you Troels Folmann and Tawnia Know of 8Dio for your generous donation of Adagio Strings Bundle, EDM Trap (upcoming release) and Dubstep. Thank you Andrew Keresztes of AudioBro for your donation of LA Scoring Strings Lite Library and LA Scoring Strings First Chair. Thank you Luca of Dream Audio Tools for your contribution of DreamTools Bundle. Thank you Joel Steudler for your donation of SampleOddity bundle. Thanks Frank Herringer & Daniel Szwedek for your donation of Audiowiesel Hammered Acoustic Guitar Full Bundle. Thank you George Strezov of Strezov Sampling for your donation of Storm Choir! Thank you Stu MacQuarrie of StudioWeapon for your donation of your new upcoming library, _UNDERSCORE_.Thank you Ondrej Pochyly for your donation of Voices of Prague. Thank you Mike Greene of Realitone for your donation of Realivox The Ladies. Thank you Anthony Ammar and Daniel Leffler for your donation of Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0. Thank you Hans & Amanda Adamson of Art Vista for your generous donations of Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 2, Art Vista Back Beat bass, Cool Vibes and Malmsjö Acoustic Grand. Thank you Andrew Aversa of Impact Soundworks for a copy of your Juggernaut. Thank you Jeff Hayat of UniversalSampling for your contribution of Euphoria. Thank you Per Larsson for your donation of SampleTekk TBO Piano. Thank you James Thompson of Soniccouture for your generous contributions of your Grand Marimba, Konkrete 3, Conservatoire Collection, Glass Works and Xtended Piano. Thank you Matt Bowdler of The Unfinished for three new soundsets of The Winner's Choice for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere, And as of this writing, Alex Davis of Embertone has created a legato solo viola with multiple mic positions as donation only instrument special for those who have contributed $50 or more. Thank you!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 17, 2013)

TOP Frederick!


----------



## reddognoyz (May 17, 2013)

done!


----------



## cc64 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for your efforts Frederick. 

Can't say how valuable a resource this forum is for me. On so many levels.Technical, educational, human etc...

Long live VI-Control!

Claude


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 17, 2013)

Thank you guys! Claude, equally I cannot say adequately how valuable this community is to me as well. I appreciate all of you.

Long Live VI!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 17, 2013)

I'm assuming that just because I'm offering up one of the prizes doesn't preclude from winning any of the others! There's some damn fine prizes to be won there!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 17, 2013)

One library was mistakenly left out of the original post regarding the free sample library giveaways! So please accept my apology and thank you Ondrej Pochyly of Virharmonic for your donation of Voices of Prague!


----------



## playz123 (May 17, 2013)

Well, just tried to donate and once again PayPal presented me with the screen where the only option is to use a PayPal account or create one. I do not EVER want a PayPal Account again and refuse to be forced to create one again. Recently I ran into this problem with a developer, he tried to get PayPal to do something about it, was unsuccessful and eventually had to move to another company so that people could donate using only their credit card. Perhaps that's a solution to consider?? In any case, I'm not going to send large amounts of cash through the mail, and writing a cheque based on a bank here in Canada only leads to additional charges. Anyway, please let me know if a solution is found and I'll be happy to donate. All the best............frank

As soon as one switches the country out of the US, this is what one sees:


----------



## Rob (May 17, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 17, 2013)

Thanks so much! 

Mike Greene from Realitone is offering his library Realivox The Ladies as one of the prizes. Thanks Mike!

PS: Frank, check your PM.


----------



## playz123 (May 17, 2013)

Frederick...great chatting with you! The transaction completed and a receipt was received, so it appears everything worked as expected. Cheers..........frank


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 17, 2013)

Thanks so much Frank! Long Live VI!


----------



## musophrenic (May 17, 2013)

And done. Love VI-C! Good luck with the raising of funds


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 17, 2013)

Thank you so much! Long live VI!


----------



## Arbee (May 17, 2013)

Done... o/~


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 17, 2013)

Good luck with the fundraiser Frederick!

Looks like this year will be special!

/Hans


----------



## MichaelJM (May 18, 2013)

Done. Thank you Frederick!


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 18, 2013)

Done - thanks again for this thriving community, Frederick.
I wish everyone good luck with their entry in the Prize Draw.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 18, 2013)

Thank you! 

Also, thank you Anthony Ammar and Daniel Leffler for adding your copy of Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0!


----------



## pulse (May 18, 2013)

Hey Fredrick no problem we're very happy to help 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! I appreciate all your help.


----------



## madbulk (May 19, 2013)

Automatic.

Thanks Frederick.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## KingIdiot (May 19, 2013)

thanks for getting this place happening Fredrick. I know I don't hang out often enough, but it was such a great breath of fresh air when it got us away form the nonsense in the north. Glad I can still come back and visit.


----------



## mark.warman (May 20, 2013)

Always learn something of value when I visit here. Thanks as ever, Fredrick.

Mark Warman
Musical Director


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 20, 2013)

Done, with pleasure! Great fund-raising idea.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 20, 2013)

Really appreciate this guys, thanks!


----------



## Blackster (May 20, 2013)

Also done!  ... great place, great people!


----------



## gsilbers (May 20, 2013)

$50 from me... goo AEON!!!!!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 20, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## sinkd (May 22, 2013)

Done. Thanks, Frederick. Very excited to see the enhancements that you have in mind for VI-Control.

Damon


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! Looking forward to that day Damon. Any changes and upgrades rely heavily upon the support of VI members.


----------



## vasio (May 23, 2013)

thanks. great resource. done!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (May 23, 2013)

Done! Long live VI. Invaluable source of information and a pretty great community!


----------



## Ryan Scully (May 23, 2013)

Never a hesitation to donate - Thanks for everything you do here Frederick!




Ryan :D


----------



## Kralc (May 24, 2013)

Wow, that is one impressive collection of libraries now. :shock: 

Thanks for the forums Frederick!


----------



## germancomponist (May 24, 2013)

I will be there again, no question!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

By the way, Jeff (Riffwraith) of UniversalSampling added his Euphoria library to be given away in the drawing! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## AVBN5000 (May 24, 2013)

Yay! Donated!

This forums has been my main page ever since I got word of it. Great place of inspiration, technical know-how, and overall pretty sweet community.

~Adam


----------



## njO (May 25, 2013)

Happy to have donated! 
Every day on this forum is a learning experience of some sort. Thanks for the great community Fredrick and all the rest of you out there! 

Nils Johan


----------



## munician (May 25, 2013)

I was only going to give $ 49,50 but those giveaways, man....

Thanks for the good work to Frederick and everybody who runs this thing!

And to everybody who takes the time to post all this useful information and, every once in a while, makes me laugh more than a serious pro should.


----------



## ptrickf (May 26, 2013)

I'm in - Vive le V.I. and many thanks to Frederick and the most helpful community here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 27, 2013)

Thank you! I am truly honored. 

I wanted to announce that George Strezov of Strezov Sampling has donated Storm Choir to the list of prizes! Thanks George!

I've listed the updated list below. It has grown. Its not too late to enter. Your donation of $50 or more will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries. Drawings begin June 1 once fundraising is complete and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! *Newest entries

These now include: 

*Heavyocity Damage
Heavyocity Aeon Collection
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere
AudioBro LASS Lite
AudioBro LASS First Chair
* Audiowiesel Hammered Acoustic Guitar Full Bundle
* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir
* StudioWeapon UnderScore
* Virharmonic Voices of Prague
* Realitone Realivox The Ladies
Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0
Artvista Virtual Grand Piano 2
Artivista Back Beat Bass
Artvista Cool Vibes
Artvista Malmsjö Acoustic Grand
Impact Soundworks Juggernaut
UniversalSampling Euphoria
SampleTekk TBO Piano
Sonicoulture Grand Marimba
Sonicoulture Konkrete 3
Sonicoulture Conservatoire Collection
Sonicoulture Glass Works
Sonicoulture Xtended Piano
Embertone Donation Only Legato Solo Viola
The Unfinished Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere*

I wanted to thank you all again for all you do to help ensure VI is the best composer site anywhere! Your donation allows VI Control to continue. Please choose to click on the easy pay option below to add your contribution now. Let's keep this vision alive, help support our creative community and build an even better forum together by years end.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 27, 2013)

Also, thanks Frank Herringer & Daniel Szwedek for your donation just now of Audiowiesel Hammered Acoustic Guitar Full Bundle for the VI Giveaway!

So far we've had 55 people donate. There is still room and the sample library giveaway list is growing!


----------



## NYC Composer (May 27, 2013)

55 people?????

C'mon, you cheap bastids, pony up. I can't believe only 55 people of the thousands that read this forum think it would be worthwhile to donate a few dollars to the best composers' forum on the Internet. Loosen your wallets, people.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 27, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Mon May 27 said:


> 55 people?????
> 
> C'mon, you cheap bastids, pony up. I can't believe only 55 people of the thousands that read this forum think it would be worthwhile to donate a few dollars to the best composers' forum on the Internet. Loosen your wallets, people.


Yes, I bet many take VI-Control for granted, and cannot imagine what the world would be like without an independent, user driven, developer supported, creative melting pot for composers, like VI-control! VI-control has launched as many composers as developers to all levels of professional careers. Supporting Vi-Control equals supporting your your own career.


----------



## Blackster (May 28, 2013)

I second what Hans said. And the funny thing is that even developers donate (not talking about their libraries, talking about $$$) ....


----------



## jcs88 (May 28, 2013)

Got round to donating today. Sorry I can't do more.

Thanks to all at VI - it's become an incredible resource for me and I hope it continues to be.


----------



## munician (May 28, 2013)

25 giveaways for 55 people?

Stop donating! I've never won anything in a lottery!

Just kidding, of course...


On a thoughtful note - this is probably the money that I used to spend on music magazines that had all this information you couldn't get elsewhere.

So, please think about that. Just because you can get this information for free doesn't mean it costs nothing to bring it to you.

Makes me think about renewing my subscription to keyboard magazine...


----------



## R.Cato (May 28, 2013)

Being a student I am in no way a rich man, but those 50 bucks are definitely worth it.

Come on guys support your favourite forum on the net =o


----------



## Ciaran Birch (May 28, 2013)

I'm on this forum at least once a day, learnt so much from it so happy to donate and keep this baby alive Frederick!  Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Ciaran Birch (May 28, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue May 28 said:


> 55 people?????
> 
> C'mon, you cheap bastids, pony up. I can't believe only 55 people of the thousands that read this forum think it would be worthwhile to donate a few dollars to the best composers' forum on the Internet. Loosen your wallets, people.



+1

I'm a student, so I'm in no way flush with mula. But I've at least earned $50 from the tips and knowledge shared on this site. And I'm sure there are plenty others who are the same as myself.


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2013)

Just donated a six-pack beer (Norwegian beer prices are sky high).
Great forum. I wouldn't be where I´m now without it! 

Ryan


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 28, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue May 28 said:


> 55 people?????
> 
> C'mon, you cheap bastids, pony up. I can't believe only 55 people of the thousands that read this forum think it would be worthwhile to donate a few dollars to the best composers' forum on the Internet. Loosen your wallets, people.



Another +1...


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 28, 2013)

thanks guys.

also, another late addition to the giveaways: thank you Per Larsson for your donation of SampleTekk TBO Piano!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 28, 2013)

Also an important update:

_Alex Davis of Embertone is now offering a simple legato solo viola with multiple mic positions only to those who have donated $50 to VI Control._ Meaning everybody who has is getting something back for their contribution! Even more reason to join in. Thanks so much Alex!


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2013)

That's great. I hope it's for those who have donated $50 and more too


----------



## Ciaran Birch (May 28, 2013)

That's great! Cheers Alex and Embertone!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 28, 2013)

Ryan @ Tue May 28 said:


> That's great. I hope it's for those who have donated $50 and more too



Yes, it is. 

Update: currently we're at 59 members who have contributed. 42 meet the criteria for the sample library drawings and Alex's library.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 28, 2013)

Sorry - I am late to the party. Many thanks Frederick for your vision and steadfastness in keeping this resource thriving.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 28, 2013)

Thanks so much Rob. I appreciate your kind words too. I have to agree that VI has truly become a great composer resource. I have been really honored to cultivate and nurture its growth but the truth is that it is all of you that make VI what it is. 

VI is you.


----------



## Blakus (May 28, 2013)

It's so great to see so much generosity from the developer community!


----------



## tmcewen (May 29, 2013)

Donation submitted. Paypal #3BW83085U8320074B

I love this place and is always a great source of information!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (May 29, 2013)

Donated! Great community that has taught me much.


----------



## Dom (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for VI Control, Frederick!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 29, 2013)

What happens if you win a library you already own?


----------



## DaddyO (May 29, 2013)

Donated what I could, not the $50, but it's my little way of saying thank you for this wonderful site and the community that populates it.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 29, 2013)

Donated! Love this place! (Countless hours of late-night entertainment) o-[][]-o


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much. Really appreciated. What makes VI so special are the composers who frequent it are likewise special. I am daily amazed at the sheer number of talented folks here. You all matter. If something learned from here on VI helps in your daily practice, that is such a thrill and an honor truly to be some help of that process.


----------



## rapa (May 29, 2013)

Donated ... with much gratitude to those who keep the forum running and also many thanks to all those who freely contribute their know-what-and-how to improving my humble music.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 29, 2013)

Just made a donation of $50 to support the forum here. I'm a relative newbie who has joined this forum a few months ago , and just wanted to thank Fred Russ and everyone else who I have gained a vast amount of knowledge from in a short amount of time. For fun , I am also a volunteer radio dj on a listener supported radio station which means we rely solely on donations from listeners to keep the station going , so I understand the boat that Fred is in here. I urge anyone who loves this forum as much as I do to help out anyway you can. Although I'm just learning to produce music , I am thrilled to have found a site where you have pretty much direct access to the sound design companies as well as the artists, but the best part for me is what I am learning. I appreciate all the input from the many forum users here and the vast community that is in place. Thank you VI.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. I sincerely appreciate you all very much. This community is unique and special. Aside from the incredible assortment of creative talent here, I am truly grateful and moved by the intention of both composers and developers in joining together to help keep VI strong. 

_As of this writing, 71 members have donated and 57 have met the criteria for being added to the drawing._ Meaning that there is currently a 1 of 2 chance of winning one of 26 free sample libraries in the upcoming drawings starting tomorrow. This includes Embertone's free donation only instrument: solo legato viola. If you are on the fence regarding contributing to VI Control, I encourage you to consider joining in! Odds are looking really good.


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (May 30, 2013)

Donated $50, all the best to this forum.


----------



## Reegs (May 30, 2013)

This community is such a great resource, and full of exciting things. I'm glad to be a part of it. Long live VI!


----------



## Garlu (May 30, 2013)

Best forum eveeeer!

Super useful info and super cool people over here...!!! Made my little contribution as well. 

Loooong life!!! o=? 

Garlu


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 30, 2013)

*VI GIVEAWAY BUNDLES ANNOUNCEMENT*: Two developers have lovingly added their bundles to the mix for this Spring Giveaway:

*DreamTools Bundle: (Indie Fingers One, Indie Fingers two and Repetitive Bass)* Thank you Luca Thomas d'Agiout of DreamTools.

*SampleOddity Bundle (including Thrash DI, Monster Cookie Tins, Weird Ambient Stuff, and Epic Laundry)* Thank you Joel Steudler of SampleOddity.

So we now have 28 giveaways between 63 qualified entries as of this writing. Now is the time to enter.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 30, 2013)

Thank you SO MUCH Jarkko, Reegs and Vanessa for your contributions.


----------



## dgburns (May 30, 2013)

Just gave my little bit.


----------



## renegade (May 30, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed 29 May said:


> What happens if you win a library you already own?



+1?

Some real tasty prices though! 

edit:...and donated anyway. Thanks to all of you who have contributed to VI-control with music and other interesting and inspiring thoughts!


----------



## tfishbein82 (May 30, 2013)

renegade @ Thu May 30 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed 29 May said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if you win a library you already own?
> ...



I suspect that:
1) the recipient will re-donate the prize. I recall a previous time when a member here won LASS, already owned it, and offered it up to the first member who wanted it.

2) the developer will find another way to reward you for your generosity to this forum.

I'd be shocked if a satisfying resolution wasn't reached among the folks who've donated to the forum and those who've offered a prize. There's a lot of good will in the ether of this thread.

_EDIT: To put my money where my mouth is, I'll re-donate if I win something I already own._


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 30, 2013)

Thanks so much. 

_New update: Last but not least, we have a new generous donation by 8DIO of Adagio Strings Bundle (violins, violas, cellos, & basses), 8DIO EDM Trap (upcoming release, and 8DIO Dubstep._ Thank you Troels, Tawnia, and Colin of 8Dio for this incredible donation in support of VI Control.

Here is the new updated list of sample library prizes. 

*Heavyocity Damage
Heavyocity Aeon Collection
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere
* 8DIO Adagio Strings Bundle
* 8DIO EDM Trap (upcoming release)
* 8DIO Dubstep
AudioBro LASS Lite
AudioBro LASS First Chair
* DreamTools Bundle: (Indie Fingers One, Indie Fingers two and Repetitive Bass)
* SampleOddity Bundle (including Thrash DI, Monster Cookie Tins, Weird Ambient Stuff, and Epic Laundry)
* Audiowiesel Hammered Acoustic Guitar
* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir
* StudioWeapon UnderScore
* Virharmonic Voices of Prague
* Realitone Realivox The Ladies
Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0
Artvista Virtual Grand Piano 2
Artivista Back Beat Bass
Artvista Cool Vibes
Artvista Malmsjö Acoustic Grand
*Impact Soundworks Juggernaut
*UniversalSampling Euphoria
*SampleTekk TBO Piano
Soniccouture Grand Marimba
Soniccouture Konkrete 3
Soniccouture Conservatoire Collection
Soniccouture Glass Works
Soniccouture Xtended Piano
*Embertone Donation Only Solo Legato Viola
The Unfinished Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere*

Since there are so many prizes to giveway with the current odds of 1 out of 2 chance of winning, you are encouraged to enter at any time.

Thank you again to all here for all you do to help ensure VI is the best composer site anywhere!


----------



## nicoroy123 (May 30, 2013)

Done! A little donation to a community who gave me so much!


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 30, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Thu 30 May said:


> (...) Last but not least, we have a new generous donation by 8DIO of Adagio Strings Bundle (violins, violas, cellos, & basses) (...)


That's awesome. I preordered/purchased all of the Adagio series over the past year and it's a fantastic bundle. I mean... it was already an amazing list and so many devs are being very generous, but wow, what a _great_ prize to top it off. 

So c'mon people - *DONATE! *


----------



## Jago (May 30, 2013)

Wow! That library list is absolutely insane! It just goes to show the great support that exists here. I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## Conor (May 31, 2013)

Just donated. Although I have to say, that list of prizes makes the act feel more shrewd than charitable. 

Thanks to those who make this forum possible, and to all the sample developers who've given their support!


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the forum. I'm new here, and very much in learning mode. So many good things here. Donation accomplished, and a great value!


----------



## Daniel (May 31, 2013)

7 minutes from now in Indonesia's time is 1st June :D
Donated. Thanks for this great forum, Frederick. 

Best,


----------



## park bench (May 31, 2013)

Had to wait for a check, but donated.


----------



## Embertone (May 31, 2013)

To all that donated $50+: your viola will be ready soon, about a week!! Thanks


----------



## EforEclectic (May 31, 2013)

I just donated $50 - then I read through all of this and realized there were prized and drawings too! 

What a great community we have here.


----------



## Udo (May 31, 2013)

*Help me make a decision ...*

I've donated a few times in the past. This time, can I make my donation conditional on the provision of proper search facilities for VI-C in the near future? There's a wealth of info but it's hard (and at times impossible) to find in retrospect.

It would help me make a decision. :wink:


----------



## trumpoz (May 31, 2013)

$50 donated here


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 31, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate this. Giveaways continue tomorrow and through the month of June. Some really great prizes here so if you haven't joined in, now is the time to do so.


----------



## AndyV (May 31, 2013)

Just donated. Love VI-C. Thanks, Frederick for your hard work! Don't post much but have been coming here for a few years. Awesome donations from the devs too. Such a great interplay here between rookies, pros, hobbyists, developers, and anyone else in between!


----------



## Cailean Watt (May 31, 2013)

Just Donated, Many thanks for keeping this site running!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 1, 2013)

Please check http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3705766 for daily winners to the drawings. Thanks everyone.


----------



## franto (Jun 1, 2013)

I just donated $50. Thank you for letting donations still open, there are so many great prizes. And hope it will help you to support this great forum!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 2, 2013)

I have made my contribution Frederick. I hope the line up of libraries this year will attract more members and help you secure further funding to keep this place going!

Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to thank you everyone for contributing to VI Control. I want to be clear the end of the fund drive was yesterday May 31 and someone close to me mentioned to me that they were offended that people were added to the giveway pool by extending it somehow. It is never my intention to be disingenuous or discourteous to members. If I have done that then please allow me to make my amends. So I am choosing to close the entries now and choose from the pool we have in the most honorable way. We have not made our goal and people are still encouraged to donate. But the entries are now closed. Thanks to everyone - member and developer - who has donated! I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 2, 2013)

Frederick,
I support you and VI-Control 100%. I don't see this as a problem. As far as I am concerned, the more donations you get the better. This is one of a kind forum for all of us here and these donations are the least we can do. I do understand some people feeling bad about the extension but I am all for raising as much funds as you can!

I am sorry to hear you have not met your goal yet. Prize or not, I donate every year and I encourage strongly to all members to give something to help Frederick run this beautiful forum where I have learnt a great deal. I am sure lots of you feel the same way.

For what I learn here and the knowledge that is shared, the donation itself is a very small amount to make sure we do not loose this space.

Good luck Frederick and please reach out to us in case you need any help in the future!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 3, 2013)

News alert:

Alex at Embertone has extended his offer for anyone donating $25 for the month of June to receive a free donation only Solo Legato Viola. Help VI and at the same time, help yourself to a great instrument.

And Thanks Alex of Embertone.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 3, 2013)

Very generous of Embertone. I hope this will encourage a few more to donate to the fundraiser.


----------



## aitch (Jun 3, 2013)

More than happy to donate.
Thanks Frederick for running a fantastic forum - long may it continue!

Best wishes,
Hywel Maggs (UK)

o-[][]-o


----------



## ptrickf (Jun 4, 2013)

I for one am happy for you to carry on getting donations until you hit your target Frederick and letting ones over 50$ to be entered in the draw. 

Many thanks to Alex too, and all the other donators too of course.

Cheers, P.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. I am a working composer too and I so realize we all could do with dealing with other things. I'd rather be composing and producing. But VI matters to me - as you all do - so I want to make sure we're in the clear. Thanks so much everybody for caring enough to contribute. It blows me away truly.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 7, 2013)

I've just donated $50 !! Stay alive, VI Control forum !! =D


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a bit late to the party, Frederick, but here's a small donation to help keep this great Forum alive.

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## rottoy (Jun 8, 2013)

This poor church rat just dropped 25$
to the blessed pile.

A toast for this fantastic forum! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2013)

o-[][]-o I appreciate all of you so much, thanks.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jun 8, 2013)

A little late here, but sent you something - thanks for all your effort and time to make VI-Control a great place.

J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2013)

Amazing Jasper, thank you so much.


----------



## Rach (Jun 10, 2013)

VI has been instrumental in the development of my music career. I wouldn't be getting as far without it. The advice, opinions and encouragement of members is priceless! Happy to donate.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm fairly new here but I love it here! I've happily donated to you guys


----------



## Embertone (Jun 14, 2013)

Here are some additional details about the viola:



• Solo viola - TRUE Slurred Legato
• 3 Mic Positions recorded 24/96
• 1 Octave Range (2+ Stretched)
• Controllable vibrato and dynamics
• Additional bonus patches!

Long live VI-Control!

-Alex and Jon



.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2013)

Embertone @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> Here are some additional details about the viola:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gimme!


----------



## scientist (Jun 14, 2013)

i'm in for 50 (and a promise to post more). thanks to frederick for the great forum!


----------



## rnappi (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in for 25$. Terrific forum, keep up the good work!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 14, 2013)

Heh, I didn't even know about this till now. In for $25.


----------



## sourcefor (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in for $25..enjoy the site very much....


----------



## frejahel (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm new here, but this is quickly becoming my favorite forum, where I learn something new every day. I realize I am late with donating, but to give my gratitude to this community, I just donated $50. 

All the best,
Maria


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome Maria! As I'm sure you know, you will most definitely get your money's worth here, plus a whole lot more!
See you round!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 15, 2013)

Dropped 25$. Got here because I saw a post about the Viola on Facebook, but this appears to be a forum worth sticking around. Even if I'm a complete beginner, judging by the stuff people are posting here


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 16, 2013)

threw in my $25! so how do i get my share of the embertone sweetness? maybe it's not done yet?


----------



## Embertone (Jun 16, 2013)

Emailing links today! Stand by....

-Alex


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow thanks Alex for this awesome and generous gesture to VI Control. Thanks to everyone who has contributed! And to everyone who is considering donating, this will cool instrument will be available until June 30. Then give please consider giving Alex your regular business!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 16, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Sun 16 Jun said:


> Wow thanks Alex for this awesome and generous gesture to VI Control. Thanks to everyone who has contributed! And to everyone who is considering donating, this will cool instrument will be available until June 30. Then give please consider giving Alex your regular business!


Definitely worth it! I bought some of their instruments, and they're lovely!


----------



## Jago (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmm, I donated $50 but have yet to receive the e-mail for the viola lite. Is it still a work in progress?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 17, 2013)

Please contact Alex @ Embertone. If you run into problems please email me, thanks.


----------



## Penthagram (Jun 18, 2013)

Happy to contribute with this community.

Best Regards,
David.


----------



## MCS (Jun 23, 2013)

Happily donated $50.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you guys - I really appreciate this.


----------



## TomNoyd (Jun 23, 2013)

Embertone's solo viola got me to throw in $25. Well played, Embertone...well played.

I sincerely love the forum, by the way. It's a wonderful resource that all composers should know about.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Tom


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jun 23, 2013)

VI Control is absolutely invaluable to me and I thank you Fred. In the future when I'm in a better position to help I will definitely donate more.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Jun 25, 2013)

I just stumbled in here a couple days ago but the viola sold me, too! Keep up the great work on the forum!


----------



## Neifion (Jun 28, 2013)

I also just dropped $25 for the awesome viola, after buying the Friedlander violin a couple of days ago. Came for the instrument, will stay for the forum.


----------



## Roger Hooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Just donated!


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 28, 2013)

I gave until it hurt! (JK!) 

$50 is the least I could do. I'm pretty poor, but the wealth of knowledge I have gained from this place and it's awesome members is priceless.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 30, 2013)

donated...better late than never...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! Really appreciated, all.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm late as they come, but donated.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 1, 2013)

thank you Per! Always appreciated. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 10, 2013)

Totally late with a donation, but nonetheless done!


----------

